

Will the cloud will have its own Deepwater Horizon disaster?  - mhansen
http://arstechnica.com/business/inside-the-cloud/2010/06/will-the-cloud-will-have-its-own-deepwater-horizon-disaster.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
pedalpete
What sort of 'data-breach' are they concerned could even remotely compare to
the disaster in the gulf right now?

Unless each persons financial information including bank records are published
and criminals drain their accounts or rack up debt, publish all medical
records, or something like that, I don't see how these things can really
compare.

The Deepwater Horizon disaster is destroying ecosystems, killing livelihoods
and may take decades to correct. I don't see the comparison.

